# What Happened to Cigar Dave???



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone know what's going on with Cigar Dave and his radio program? He hasn't updated his archive file since September, and the podcasts he kept promising were only weeks away never arrived.

I have always liked the show, and the archives have helped me pass many a slow hour at work. I feel let down.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just discovered him a couple of weeks ago on Sirius Radio. The show is a lot of fun. He was broadcasting live. He had a TV show on last week and was going to try to get a streaming version of that on his website too.

Maybe he is just a little slow posting them.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I just discovered him a couple of weeks ago on Sirius Radio. The show is a lot of fun. He was broadcasting live. He had a TV show on last week and was going to try to get a streaming version of that on his website too.
> 
> Maybe he is just a little slow posting them.


I had heard he made the move to satellite, but in the past he use to post shows maybe 1-2 weeks after they ran. He hasn't updated in like 3 months.

I thought maybe he had a new website I was missing or something.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I listen to him on satellite from time to time if I'm in the car. 

Not a bad show.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The recent shows are listed, but it is not connecting to the stream when you click on them:

http://www.cigardave.com/cd/theatre1a.php

They could just be slow updating the page. But that is pretty far back.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He just posted as a newbie over at Cigarsmokers.com.


----------



## ShakespeareCigars (Dec 15, 2005)

I enjoy the show. I listen to it live on AM broadcast radio, Sat 12-2.

The web site, however, is in dire need of updating and some things need fixing.

I tried listening to the live stream on the site a couple of weeks ago and it was broadcasting some totally different talk show, so I turned on the old fashioned radio.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally i prefer the down home, honest talk provided by the DogWatchSocialClub.
Also, its convenient and easy to use MP3 format is available as a manual download or as a subscription from the web site or through iTunes, no extra charge. :ms :ms


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Personally i prefer the down home, honest talk provided by the DogWatchSocialClub.
> Also, its convenient and easy to use MP3 format is available as a manual download or as a subscription from the web site or through iTunes, no extra charge. :ms :ms


I agree. You guys rock and are downloaded to my Ipod faithfully each week.

Thankfully the boat finally got painted.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> I agree. You guys rock and are downloaded to my Ipod faithfully each week.


Thanks 'Dawg, very kind of you!


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> He just posted as a newbie over at Cigarsmokers.com.


He did? What screen name did he use?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> I agree. You guys rock and are downloaded to my Ipod faithfully each week.
> 
> Thankfully the boat finally got painted.


Yea your show is way more listenable and enjoyable that Cdave.


----------

